# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  A mund t'bëhesh poet?

## neptun

A mund t'bëhesh poet
Kalimthi dhe shpejt
T'i shkruash fjalët lehtë,
Në një ditë të nxehtë
Kur je duke fjetë,
Në një gjumë të lehtë,
Në shpirt i paqetë,
Në këtë të turbulltë jetë,
O njeri i shkretë?!

----------


## Rajmond Muço 72

Poet nuk behesh, lind!!

----------


## Ciarli

Poetet jane qe te gjithe greke(hyjnore), rebelet e fjales tingelluese jane poete!

----------

